# How do I get out of swimming in PE?



## Euro

I am a decent swimmer. I know how to swim I just really don't want to smell like cholorine for the rest of the day or be in a bathing suit around people I actually know. And I'm a loner so that doesn't help either when everyone else is goofing around with friends and I'm standing in the corner alone... I'm a very fit girl but I have a ton of huge, purple, very noticeable scars from being a stupid little kid and its impossible to cover all of them. Any help or past experiences would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys for understanding!


----------



## Euro

By the way the unit is anywhere from 2 weeks to 3 weeks and we only have PE twice a week for an hour and 40 minutes.


----------



## Rick189

Pics? :teeth


----------



## icemocha3

wow.. your school has a pool. interesting
umm.. hmm i don't know how you could get out of it. i'll come back if i think of something


----------



## Neutrino

Damnm, swimming in PE :/ that sounds scary. I don't really know if there's anything you can do other than A) just do it; B) get a note from your parents; C) get a note from your doctor, or D) skip every class...


----------



## lightsout

I am so glad my (high) school didn't have a pool (they're building one now I think). Not only do I not know how to swim, I also would have been uncomfortable going shirtless then.


----------



## artistgyrrl

Unless you are willing to take a dive on the grade, I don't know of an out. You could try going to the nurse for one class, period excuse for the other. I refused to swim. I had gym every day 2 weeks a month. I refused for that term to swim at all. They couldn't make me, she threatened to throw me in and I told her she wanted to try go ahead but she would regret it. So she just flunked me. Fine by me! That was going to happen for four years, so after freshman year I found out I could opt out and do weight lifting ( yes im a girl) instead of swimming and I did that instead. 

I think its stupid forcing kids into situations like that. I have BDD and that would have sent me over the edge, gym alone was horrible. But that would have been worse.


----------



## Hiccups

I clammed up and took the F. Even with my parents being called to the school... I refused to talk and said I'd gladly take the F. Way I see it is it's PE, no one would turn you down for a job if you fail PE, that grade isn't even considered as far as I know. Unless you wanna work in sports which if you did you'd no doubt be super keen for it anyway. *shrugs*.


----------



## user12345

I just remembered how I got out of P.E. I was pretty creative and said I was allergic to chlorine. I had to find a cool doctor willing to write a note, but yeah I never had to do it haha


----------



## Retiarymetal

I think the allergy to chlorine is the best way to get out. Pretty sure theyre not going to throw chlorine at you to verify it so it should work. If this helps i had a p.e. swim class during school and i've never thought about it once since then. Everybody will have forgotten about it by the next semester.


----------



## Xtraneous

Don't dress? I'm sure you'll still be able to raise your grade after that swimming sht is over. It's what I did ^_^


----------



## mcmuffinme

ditch school. just leave, lol. that's what i would do.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

you mean you dont want to smell like chlorine and wee-wee. no matter what body of water is available for people to get in everyone is peeing in it. no one will ever admit to it though. to avoid it i would say fake a sickness like the flu or just dont even come to school. but what are you going to do next time? but if you have to go your going to need to be prepared. alot of people wont buy a sickness unless they see a visible sickness. i say go with the 24 hour flu thing. wear extra layers of clothing and a winter hat.

when i was in the depths of my panic disorder/agoraphobia/ptsd i faked the flu a few times all to not go somewhere. a pin drop of shampoo on your hands then rubbed into the eyes but washed out quickly might be a lil painful & extreme for you but it does visibly get the point across when combined with fake sneezing. iam a expert in useless pointless talents and fake sneezing is one i got done perfectly. sometimes i do it just to hear people say god bless you to me lol. i wish i could teach you how i do it but i found a youtube video.

hey gives you a general idea but hes a little to into it. dont throw your body so much into it and sometimes dont cover your mouth so people can see your tight facial expressions and i guess you can say you got it. as far as the scars go dont worry about em. i got on my face.check my gallery.


----------



## Beelz

meh i would just ditch school or write fake notes although it got to the point where the P.E teachers just gave up and said i could go study so it was win win 
they took the stance in my school that if your not willing to put the effort in you have no reason to be there.


----------



## joanne92

write notes saying your ill, i used to do it all the time for swimming when i was young, too often actually , it gets you out  x


----------



## Yogurt

Y'all dont have showers? You could always take a shower after and spray on some perfume and wash your hair. As far as the purple scars, I suggest waterproof concealer. It doesn't even matter if you have a lot of scars, I've seen girls slather concealer in all kinds of places, some that you wouldn't even wanna know about lol. I don't know how many scars you have but more than likely one tube of concealer should be enough. Go to Walmart, CVS, rite aid, Walgreens, or any other store like that and ask for waterproof concealer. If they don't have any there (which they definitely should) try Sephora or Ulta, it may be more expensive there but shouldn't be any more than 30 bucks. I'm thinking that's a pretty good investment considering the alternatives of completely not facing your fear and/or receiving a bad grade. I'd try the concealer out in your bathtub at home before using it at school just to make sure it works.


----------



## Euro

The showers are one room with a ton of showers and no curtains of anything.... No thanks. Being among people is bad enough when you're fully clothes. Well I'm allergic to my cat so if I get cat fur on me I can pretend to be sick I guess. But would that work for 2 weeks? perhaps get a note saying that I have an ear infection?


----------



## northsea

You could say that you're allergic to chlorine but I think you'd need a note from your doctor.
You could ditch it a few times, but I don't think that there is anything you can do.
I know how you feel.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I don't know how to swim, plus I hate taking my shirt off in public. I just made up a bogus excuse, that I had a phobia of water. Nobody questioned it and I sat out.


----------



## SuperSky

My boyfriend got out of it by arguing with the teacher and principal, and the guidance counselor made it so he wouldn't fail PE entirely just because of swimming. I think he brought up BDD with the counselor and explained that it'd be traumatising for him.


----------



## kennyc

I remember that the people who didn't want to do swimming at school just said that they had forgotten their swimsuit, they got away with it every week lol.


----------



## calichick

R91 said:


> Say you have your period, but I guess you can only use that excuse once a month haha.


LOL I used this excuse a few times in HS. But ironically not for swimming because I was good at that. For something else like running. Yea they excused you from a lot of stuff if you said you had "horrible menstrual cramps" haha

I lived in France and you could get out of class with this excuse, and sleep in the nurses office. But they'd hand you some pink pills and I would always pocket them when the nurse turned around......good old days..


----------



## flyturtle

I don't think they would notice once you're there. It's a school requirement, you just have to endure it, just try to enjoy it and what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. Easier said than done, but I guess that's just life. We also had PE swimming class, I also had a lot of scars and stretchmarks in my legs, i overheard the other girls in class talk about it. I didn't care. I can't do anything to erase those imperfections anyway, and those girls were just the typical (pitiful) self-conscious teenage girls. Scars are natural things that happen to us. Its normal


----------



## Jgx

*Swimming*

Most of the girls at my school just say they are on their period


----------



## xbre

Yeah I would say Chlorine allergy is the best idea. You could even say you have eczema or some kind of skin condition that is aggravated by chlorine. I actually have that and it sucks. 
Another thing is to pretend you injured your ankle or arm or something. Wrap it in tape or wear a splint and say you can't get it wet. Add some crutches for dramatic effect.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner

there are swimsuits that cover the entire body. just in case you decide to go.


----------



## NicholasLG

2012 thread guize


----------



## Wagnerian

lol


----------



## fear and loathing

what I would do is I would say I have an ear infection or just got my ears pierced. Get a note from your mom though


----------

